# Uber logbook Private vs Business use



## Become_The_Best (May 13, 2018)

1) If I buy the car on 01/Jan/2018 for private purposes, 

2) And I start Ubering on 01/May/2018 and thereafter use the car for business purposes only,

When filling the logbook , should I include the previous private usage from 1st of January to 1st of may, or just fill the logbook from 1st of may to current?


----------



## All_fit_at_50 (Nov 29, 2017)

No.
Fill in the log book for 3 months only and make it your busiest 3 months business use.
Start coollecting receipts from 1st of may for business use calculations.


----------

